

NYC Tech Mobilizer (mentorship from top NYC startups) - mLewisLogic
http://www.nyctechmobilizer.com/

======
mLewisLogic
Ran a similar program last summer to great success.

Mentors:

Daniel Doubrovkine art.sy, Head of Engineering

Scott Carleton Artsicle, co-founder, CTO

Liz Crawford Birchbox, CTO

Pete Miron bitly, VP Engineering

Mike Lewis Fondu, co-founder, CTO

Harry Heymann foursquare, VP Engineering

Steve Jacobs Gilt Groupe, CIO

Gary Burns Meetup, CTO

Vanessa Hurst Girl Develop It!, co-founder

Dan Spinosa Shelby.tv, co-founder, CTO

Malcolm Ong Skillshare, co-founder, CTO

Kevin Owocki StepOut, co-founder, CTO

James Linder Tykoon, VP Engineering

Zach Smith Yipit, Tech Product Manager

